# Queen Elizabeth Children's Hospital, London. Feb 2008



## RA181 (Mar 8, 2008)

This hospital,* North-Eastern Hospital and Dispensary* as it was originally known, was opened in 1870. In 1893 the building was expanded and new wards were added and in 1942 it joined with the Princess Elizabeth of York Hospital for Children, Shadwell to become *The Queen Elizabeth Hospital for Children.*

In 1948, the hospital became part of the newly created NHS. In 1998 it closed it's doors and services were relocated to The Royal London Hospital.

The pathology lab was one of the country's most important for the investigation of child diseases.

Visited with Midnight, Actionman, JonBoy and SiteOne. This was an interesting little place, especially the bizarre room I stumbled upon which had a beautiful wooden fireplace...and a stuffed fox with a rose above it. Very odd. The hopsital stil has a few nice original features 





























Part of a mural in the canteen...





Blood storage...










We found a fox sitting up on the fire escape!















Fireplace detail...










The dead fox gave me quite a shock when I walked in the room!










Painting outside one of the wards...








































Old and new, the path lab and the late Victorian extension...





Hospital from the back...






RA


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 9, 2008)

Absolutely superb photos, RA. It's lovely to see all the architectural details...enjoyed those very much. Amazing fireplaces and that painting with the cat is gorgeous.
Love the fox! 

Cheers for that.


----------



## Actionman (Mar 9, 2008)

*Queen Elizabeth Hospital, Hackney London*

Visited with MR, RA, JonBoy and Site.

Very interesting site and quite a lot to be seen, some lovely older Victorian buildings and some horrid modern parts bolted on. The site had a lot to offer with some lovely detail work and very nice operating rooms, with working lights.





From the roof








Always reassuring that they have a radioactive sink.




















Stumbled across this random room with some lovely features, it looked like someone had only just vacated it.
























Found this little blighter too :freak





Visited again at the weekend, a nice chance to have a bit more of a wander about. I am amazed at home much damage has happened since my last visit. Blame seems to lay on the shoulders of the many film and TV crews who use and abuse the place...

Photos











The breakaway/sugar glass was great fun!

























This box lived up to the label... It was humming.





Loved the floor















This wasn't like this last time, it was in tact





Some more arty style stuff
















Body fridges were quite small here...





And a quick snap from the roof of the air ambulance landing somewhere


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 13, 2008)

More excellent photos. That fireplace really is superb, isn't it! Nice one, both of you.


----------



## RA181 (Mar 14, 2008)

Lots of thanks to Midnight for the trip  

Yeah, the room with the fireplace was ace...especially with that stuffed fox eyeing me from the corner!

RA


----------



## stehayphoto (Sep 10, 2009)

Hi. How do you get into places like this? Are they not fenced off or locked up?


----------



## Winchester (Sep 10, 2009)

They are often both.


----------



## sheep21 (Sep 10, 2009)

stehayphoto said:


> Hi. How do you get into places like this? Are they not fenced off or locked up?



With a sense of adventure, a casual disregard for trespass laws & abit of ingenuity.


----------



## Runner (Sep 10, 2009)

Can't see your pics RA - I'm getting the flickr image unavailable message. Shame because Actionmans pictures are excellent - love that tiled floor and the theatre lights.
Looks like a cracking explore.


----------



## foz101 (Sep 10, 2009)

Runner said:


> Can't see your pics RA - I'm getting the flickr image unavailable message. Shame because Actionmans pictures are excellent - love that tiled floor and the theatre lights.
> Looks like a cracking explore.



It's because old thread is old. Posted 18 months ago and RA last visited the site in January.


----------



## Els (Sep 10, 2009)

Most of these posts from last year were done "with permission". We tried (without permission) a month or so ago and decided it was just not possible. Or rather, there wasn't enough of interest in there to motivate ourselves to gain access, if it is possible.


----------



## tbkscott (Sep 11, 2009)

NIce pics, great explore, thanks for sahring guys


----------



## r3quiem (Sep 23, 2009)

Not sure if anyones interested but this was used as the primary location for the british horror film

THE SICKHOUSE






Summary from IMDB


> ANNA is an ambitious young archaeologist. She desperately needs the kudos of an important find. But her work is ruined when the authorities suddenly shut down the old hospital in which she is working. Plague spores contaminate its medieval foundations. ANNA is convinced that this ancient plague site holds an even darker secret. In her research she has stumbled on a murderous pattern of unexplained child deaths. This is a very cold case; the children disappeared in 1665, the year of the GREAT PLAGUE. The 'suits' at her museum don't buy her theories and they give the go-ahead for the hospital's imminent demolition. That night ANNA risks everything, and breaks back into the hospital to prove her suspicions. Reaching for a mysterious ancient artifact, she slips and falls. Meanwhile, NICK's 21st birthday celebrations are culminating in chaos. He just wanted a good night out with girlfriend JOOLZ, best mate STEVE and Steve's younger brother CLIVE. But a little innocent joy-riding goes badly wrong. After a fatal hit-and-run the teenagers hide out in the hospital and their fates become intertwined with ANNA'S. With luckless synchronicity two worlds collide and the ancient force that has snared the young people starts to play out its cruel game. ANNA has unwittingly resurrected the malevolent spirit of a hideous medieval PLAGUE DOCTOR, and one by one they will all encounter his evil reincarnation - their fates mirroring the cruel deaths of his victims 350 years ago. History is repeating itself. ANNA works against the clock to unlock the secrets of the murderous PLAGUE DOCTOR. In a twisted version of Alice Through The Looking Glass, the young people find themselves fighting for their lives - and souls - in a long-forgotten medieval underworld. The only way out is for ANNA to confront the PLAGUE DOCTOR. Can she destroy him, and stop his evil spreading like a plague epidemic, into today's world? A shocking mystery that began centuries ago needs solving but even ANNA cannot see that she herself is the final piece of the puzzle. Time is her enemy and death is only the beginning.



Trailer
[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b9dDtooHPSM[/nomedia]


I personally thought the film was a bit crap, few nice effects but generally the story was dire and some bad acting, I am a bit of a horror snob though.

Could be worth checking out just for the bits you might have been to.

Released 2007 so obviously shot before then. Probably 06.


----------

